# Free: TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adaptor



## brianp (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

I've got a TiVo Wireless G USB network adaptor to give away.

I could never get it to work reliably with my Series 3 so it's been sitting untouched on my shelf for a couple of years. I'm pretty sure the adaptor works properly but it didn't seem to like my wireless network for some reason. But since I'm not 100% sure it's working correctly I'm going to give it away rather than auction it.

I'll include the original packaging, instructions and USB cable. I only ask that the new owner cover the cost of shipping (by whatever means you prefer).

Please PM me if interested. First come, first serve.

-Brian


----------



## brianp (Jun 16, 2004)

The adaptor has already been claimed.

-Brian


----------

